# In search of perfect litterbox.. help?



## Katie0491 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello, so I have a good litterbox right now (catit hooded litter box) but I have an idea for an even better one. I want to have a big, covered litterbox, with a CLEAR top. You know, like a transparent one.

I have a covered one now, but I think one of my kittys will benefit from a transparent top. She seems to get spooked from not being able to see whats making noise around her while shes doing her business.

Anyway, does anyone know where I can find one??? I've looked but I can't find any. I want it to be at least 22 in long by 18 in wide by 15 in tall (the dimensions of the one i have now)

Also I dont want one more than like $30, the ones I have now were about $20 each so I Id like to spend about that.

Thanks for reading and helping!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Not sure if these are what you wanted. Amazon has quite a couple with clear top, but not all fits your budget or the size you want. Here's a couple:

1) [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pureness-Ebytra-Translucent-Enclosed-Assorted/dp/B001U8L8NO/ref=sr_1_30?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1404021203&sr=1-30&keywords=cat+covered+litter+box[/ame]

2) Amazon.com : Iris Hooded Cat Litter Box, Clear : Litter Pans : Pet Supplies

3) http://www.amazon.com/Favorite®-25-...21405&sr=1-14&keywords=cat+covered+litter+box


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have one but have found that over time the plastic has clouded making it kind of opaque. Defeats the purpose. I only bought it for my screened in back porch to protect it from rain. I don't like hooded boxes because they can absorb odors which is a turn off to cats.


----------



## Katie0491 (Apr 11, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I have one but have found that over time the plastic has clouded making it kind of opaque. Defeats the purpose. I only bought it for my screened in back porch to protect it from rain. I don't like hooded boxes because they can absorb odors which is a turn off to cats.


well what kind did you get? thats what im asking for..


----------



## Katie0491 (Apr 11, 2014)

snowy said:


> Not sure if these are what you wanted. Amazon has quite a couple with clear top, but not all fits your budget or the size you want. Here's a couple:
> 
> 1) Amazon.com : Pureness Ebytra Giant Translucent Enclosed Cat Litter Pan, Assorted Colors : Pet Litter And House Breaking Aids : Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Thanks, these are okay. Ive seen them but youre right, they arent exactly what I'm looking for. I'll keep looking.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I've never seen one with a see-through hood, probably something you'll have to get custom. I bought a large 40 gallon storage bin and cut a hole in it for an entrance and drilled holes in the top for air\smell to escape. Probably cost less than $15


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've tried them all. The very best that I find works for me and all the cats is a big, rubbermaid storage container. No holes cut in it, they just jump inside it and use it. One of my cats does not put his butt down all the way when he pees, which is what led me to this type of litter box. It works perfect. Even if he keeps his hiney up, it goes on the side. I have 4 cats and 4 litter boxes, and I scoop once a day, and once a week, I wipe down the sides of the litter boxes, push the litter to one side as I wipe down each side. Then, as long as you keep it topped off with quite a bit of litter, I can go a month before I have to take it out and hose out the whole thing. I like scoop away litter the best. It forms tight clumps, and as long as you don't try to scoop them when they are still wet (which is nearly impossible), I think it scoops the best. It is quite dusty, but it does settle and then isn't so bad. I have one cat that is older, and she has her own litter box that the others don't have access to, and for her, I jsut have one that she can step into, but it has high sides, since she can be one of those pee-ers that doesn't sit all the way and get the side of the box. She does have access to the other litter boxes though, the ones she has to jump in, and she can jump into those too without a problem, but she does seem to prefer the one she can just step into. I spend a small fortune on cat litter. About once a week, I top off the boxes, if you keep them pretty full, they don't get gross as quickly.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a fairly high sided litter box. But kitten/cat (growing fast) still makes a mess dragging litter outside the box. I wonder if I could just get a rubbermaide container and use as is. So she should most likely just jump over the high sides without cutting at all?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I use a covered box, simular to those in the link, but the hood is a solid white. It doesn't seem to bother my cats one bit. They all have no issues using it and they all seem to have a favourite area of litter they utilise. 

I've used a covered box for decades and I've never had any issues with them "absorbing odors". Sure, if the cat just goes, there are moments when you first open the box and get a whiff, but heck that's why you get a covered box, so it IS somewhat contained. Most of the time, the litter takes over, does its job and there is no smell anywhere.

Good luck on your hunt! I wish I could help, but the links snowy put up are about it when it comes to transparent covers... as far as I know.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I have 3 boxes. One is all one color and my girl uses it primarily. I have the swing door taped up so she can just walk in. We did this before I trained them to use the kitty door but now just leave it as it is.
The other 2 boxes were from Petco, which seems are no longer available.
The top is clearish and there is no swinging door. Our cats, when they cover, make a mess. Without a lid, it would be a nightmare.
DH cleans it daily.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Rather than start a new thread, I am considering something like this and was actually wondering about the smells. 

I guess I am not so much worried about the plastic absorbing the smells, but whether the box will act as sort of a greenhouse (hot humid climate here) and retain the smell until I next clean it (either the next morning or lately gets done 2ce a day), and turn them off using it?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've used the same hooded box for years. It doesn't smell and I rarely wash the top. Or the bottom. I cover it in a large kitchen trash bag which works pretty well. Occasionally they get a couple little holes in it from their claws. I wish I could get another box just like it. Now the bottoms are too large for the trash bag so I'm also using an uncovered box just like the covered one and I won't lie, litter gets everywhere! Both cats use both boxes interchangeably.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

You might be able to make one out of a clear storage tote. You'd just need to cut a hole in the front.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

G-PEG123 said:


> I've used the same hooded box for years. It doesn't smell and I rarely wash the top. Or the bottom. I cover it in a large kitchen trash bag which works pretty well. Occasionally they get a couple little holes in it from their claws. I wish I could get another box just like it. Now the bottoms are too large for the trash bag so I'm also using an uncovered box just like the covered one and I won't lie, litter gets everywhere! Both cats use both boxes interchangeably.


 Thanks  can you explain what you mean by covering with a trash bag? Sorry if its obvious, I just cant picture it


----------



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

If you're using a regular litter box, do you have to train your cat to used a hooded one with the swing door? 

I'm having a regular box right now but the Arm and Hammer litter I use is extremely good at odor control. We live in a small apartment and you can never smell it.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

happy_panther said:


> Thanks  can you explain what you mean by covering with a trash bag? Sorry if its obvious, I just cant picture it


I basically put the bottom part inside a tall kitchen trash bag. Then put the litter in. Slap the top on and done! When I change it there is sometimes a couple little holes so you have to be a little careful!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

G-PEG,

I never really understood the whole purpose of those "liners"...is that to prolong the life of a litter box or to help make clean up easier?


----------



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> G-PEG,
> 
> I never really understood the whole purpose of those "liners"...is that to prolong the life of a litter box or to help make clean up easier?


I have a regular litter box (no hood or high walls) and line the bottom with regular liner and then sifting litter liners. When I clean and just lift the liner up and the litter sifting through the holes. It makes clean up easier and since the bottom is lined with a solid one, the litter box doesn't get dirty and you don't have to scrub it. But you can't use litter liner if you have a hooded or high wall litter box


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Does the sifting type of liners mean you also don't need to scoop?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Marcia said:


> I have one but have found that over time the plastic has clouded making it kind of opaque. Defeats the purpose. I only bought it for my screened in back porch to protect it from rain. I don't like hooded boxes because they can absorb odors which is a turn off to cats.


Don't know where I got it, but it was local - either Petco or Petsmart. Right now I use the bottom part without the hood because I like the high sides.

Tabbcat, I use the sifters in the cat room for pine pellets, but on the few occasions I tried it with the scoopable litter I found it to be really messy to dump.


----------



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Does the sifting type of liners mean you also don't need to scoop?


I didn't scoop, i use clumping litter and the liner just sift all the clean litter through. Petsmart brand is $12 for a box of 40 liners...which I think I'm going to stop using it and just use the regular liner (to keep the box clean) and scoop because I just got a Litter Genie


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

I just found a litter box with the clear top online at Fleet farm.com called "IRIS High Shield Litter Pan." It is cheap too, only $9.49.


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

I use rubbermaid type containers also. $6-$8 each. I chunk the lids and cut a small opening in the front so they can get in and out easily. I too have a pee-er like Howsefrau, so high sides were important. I used to put the lid on these and cut a circular opening in the top, but I have one cat that doesn't always cover her poo and I hated for them to jump down in a dark space and land on top of it. hahaha. 

Anyway, this is all I've been using for years and might work well for your cat too, as she'll have full view of what's going on around her. I have NO odor problems either, but that could be because of their diet. I use Swheat litter and it does a fairly good job, but is a little dusty also, but not gag dusty. 

My dream litter box would be stainless steel. Petco used to sell one years ago, but they stopped and I haven't been able to find one anywhere, including online. People have used those large stainless buffet pans, but they just aren't tall enough for me. 

Reason being, that plastics can absorb odors that are hard to get rid of over time...mainly because cats scratch up the sides and bottom(if they are the kind to constantly kick and dig like mine are) I've never smelled anything, but supposedly it can harbor germs, etc. At $6-8....I just replace them when they get too scratched up.


Here's one of mine. 20141119_150527 by redwinger33, on Flickr


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Arvada said:


> I just found a litter box with the clear top online at Fleet farm.com called "IRIS High Shield Litter Pan." It is cheap too, only $9.49.


I might have to check this out. One of mine loves to throw the litter out of the uncovered box. 



TabbCatt said:


> G-PEG,
> 
> I never really understood the whole purpose of those "liners"...is that to prolong the life of a litter box or to help make clean up easier?


I started doing that long ago when I was using just plain litter. Every week I would take up the bag, throw it away and replace with a new bag and new litter. I wasn't using scooping litter. Now I continue to do it that way so I don't have to scrub the box.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Katie0491 said:


> Hello, so I have a good litterbox right now (catit hooded litter box) but I have an idea for an even better one. I want to have a big, covered litterbox, with a CLEAR top. You know, like a transparent one.
> 
> I have a covered one now, but I think one of my kittys will benefit from a transparent top. She seems to get spooked from not being able to see whats making noise around her while shes doing her business.
> 
> ...


I was shopping for a new litter box on line and I think this is what you're looking for, if you wanted an enclosed top: Van Ness Pureness Translucent Enclosed Cat Litter Pan, X-Large, teal

The dimensions of the extra large: 21½” x 17½” x 18”

And it's on sale for $22.


----------



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

I use the one that tips and you pull out the cup. I can't recall the name but it is easier for me then scooping since my hands aren't the best at gripping anymore.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah.... I used to use that box until I realized that crap was rolling around the side and top of the box. I had to scrub it down in hot bleach water every other week because of it. I also noticed that MowMow would use that box with head hanging out the opening. Smart boy, who wants to be enclosed in a room with poo and urine marks on the walls. :jump

Actually I think Jackson Galaxy mentioned it in one of his shows or maybe on youtube.. about how unsanitary they are.


----------

